# Cutting Arrows



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I would and do use a tubing cutter on aluminum arrows. I would NOT use one on carbon arrows.

When you use a tubing cutter on aluminum, you should put something inside of the arrow to avoid bending the arrow out of round. 

If you use it on carbon arrows, it will crush the fibers and weaken the shaft at the end, which is one of the more critical areas for stress.


----------



## gagirl (Nov 10, 2004)

What type of tubeing cutter are you useing? I have used a copper cutter for my carbons and it works perfectly. It spins around the shaft and does not cause any splintering... so far so good....


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes it is a copper tubing cutter and the idea of putting something in the arrow is a good idea. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

gagirl said:


> What type of tubeing cutter are you useing? I have used a copper cutter for my carbons and it works perfectly. It spins around the shaft and does not cause any splintering... so far so good....


You're playing with fire here. I would recommend no one take this as good advice. There is a reason every carbon arrow manufacturer clearly and strongly advises cutting only with a high-speed cutter.

Quote from CX website:

What do I do if I want to cut Carbon Express carbon arrows? 

1) Always use a high-speed cut-off tool (above 5,000 rpm) with an abrasive wheel when cutting carbon shafts. Using tube cutters or hand saws will damage the carbon fibers.

2) Always cut carbon shafts with nocks in place. WARNING: Always use the appropriate 
respiratory protection (NIOSH Approved Dusk mask), and eye protection (safety glasses) when cutting arrow shafts.

Quote from Easton website:

• Cut shafts to length using ONLY a high-speed abrasive wheel cut-off tool designated for arrow shafts. Never use rotary tube cutters, a hacksaw or methods that can damage the tube and leave a rough cut.  

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

I wouldn't use a tubing cutter. While it can be used on some thick wall aluminum , it still causes compression distortion. It has no place for cutting carbon. There are better and faster ways to cut arrows shafts.


----------



## RicknKansas (Jul 2, 2005)

Byron is giving some sound and safe advice:
If anyone wants to go against the manufactures recommendations for arrows, I suggest a look at this link:
WARNING: THERE ARE SOME GRAPHIC PHOTOS ON THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm

Rick
Kansas Kustom Arrows


----------



## bowhunter_2007 (Dec 1, 2004)

:mg: 
those are some nasty pics. I know I'll be more careful when shooting!!!


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

NEVER EVER EVER USE A TUBING CUTTER ON CARBONS. If those pictures don't convince you then you are play with trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

My best friends son had a Beman Hunter arrow explode while he was shooting it and the arrow went through his left hand , trust me just holding that kids other hand showed me how much it hurt him , it isn't worth the pain to cut corners , go buy you a high speed saw ....


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Harbor Freight and Northern Tool both have high speed cut off saws for around $30 sure not worth the chance of splintering a carbon.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

[



> QUOTE=RicknKansas]Byron is giving some sound and safe advice:
> If anyone wants to go against the manufactures recommendations for arrows, I suggest a look at this link:
> WARNING: THERE ARE SOME GRAPHIC PHOTOS ON THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm


Rick
Kansas Kustom Arrows[/QUOTE]

OMG! That make me want to send my CX arrows right to the landfill!


BTW Please dont cut carbons with your tubing cutter. Bad things will happen


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

dodgedude2003 said:


> OMG! That make me want to send my CX arrows right to the landfill!
> 
> BTW Please dont cut carbons with your tubing cutter. Bad things will happen


The same thing happens with aluminums when you cut them too short and they fall between the rest and the riser. Has little to do with the type of arrow.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## gagirl (Nov 10, 2004)

better consider the fact that the arrow had to be BEHIND the hand for them to have gone in it. That's about as smart as holding your hand infront of a shotgun while pulling the trigger. If you want another solution go get a diamond cutter for a dremel or similar tool. They cut at 15000 + and it will cost you about $10-15.


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't know how you would get a true square cut with a dremel. Don't cut corners. Use the right tool for the job and get it done right the first time. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## marmax (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought the high speed tool at harbor freight and built a squaring jig for it. I does cost 30$ but does not cut square.  I made many attempts and had everything dead level. It does not cut square. I used a tube cutter very carefully. (only on alluminum) I will purchase a high speed cutter made for the job.


----------

